# Some pictures of a garage I have been working in.



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my never ending side job. My stepdad is building his dream garage. Its 60'x60' with a 30'x60' drive out basement and a 3400 sq/ft apartment above it. 

It has radiant heat in the floor of the main floor as well as the basement floor. The piping on the wall in the bottom pictures is gas, water, and air.

This is the basement. He had to put some of his cars in there because he "just can't wait to move in"


















Boiler room


















Main floor. Gas, water and air

























Work in progress. Indirect water heater


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Your stepdad is fabulously wealthy. :laughing:

Nice boiler room and other piping. Very pretty. I like.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks awesome! BTW my uncle has the same exact Shelby. The most fun Ive ever had driving a car. Hope he lets you drive it.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

futz said:


> Your stepdad is fabulously wealthy. :laughing:
> 
> Nice boiler room and other piping. Very pretty. I like.


I think he has 11 or so cars of the same caliber. He is making very good money considering he grew up in an orphanage. 


Thanks! I spent a bit of time in that small closet.


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Why did he build it so small?:laughing:


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice lookin job.

I haven't been on a job like that in a long time. I kinda miss it.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice looking work..:thumbsup: The goat and the vette....:thumbsup::thumbsup: early to mid 60's vettes have always been my dream car...


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Why did he build it so small?:laughing:


Because he has a steel building at least twice the size about 20 miles away I'll be pulling the boilers out of that building over the summer and replacing them with condensing units.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

nnnniiiiiiccccccccceeeeeeee:thumbup:


----------



## CBP (Feb 5, 2010)

Very good looking work, Red. It's refreshing to see people take pride in their work. Can't tell you how many boiler rooms I've been in where it takes me longer to trace the piping than it does to make a repair! NICE JOB!


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice and clean there jelly bean :thumbup:.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

umm I don't like your woodblocking to hang drain pipe call me picky but was there anyway you could have used clevis hangars are threaded rod to hang your pipe the works neat but its my pet peeve when i see stuff like that


----------

